# Orlando's Dixie Stampede



## Lucara (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure where else to post this! Srry!  

So Dolly Parton's Orlando Dixie Stampede closed its doors about a year ago now I think it is. I used to work at a barn hand and I have to admit that it was one of the most rewarding jobs that I've had. They are supposed to be tearing the building down soon so I went and took pictures of what the place looks like now. Unfortunately I dont have any pictures of it when it was still in order.

 The Dixie Stampede


----------



## Lucara (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Lucara (Oct 26, 2008)

The stalls





















Pigeon cage






Where the back stalls used to be











Hay/Feed Barn


----------



## Lucara (Oct 26, 2008)

Back of the Buffalo pen






Pastures


----------



## Lucara (Oct 26, 2008)

A couple of pictures that I played around with..


----------



## JColt (Oct 26, 2008)

I used to live in Orlando back in 60's and 70's. I visited about 9 yrs ago and was surprised how much wetland and citrus trees were gone and replaced with concrete and asphalt. Great pictures! Shame they are tearing it down. It looks very well kept. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Neuroticax (Oct 26, 2008)

Those are really nice pictures, love the place.


----------

